# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Mega Express Three [Ariadne Palace One, Ariadne Palace I, Ωκεανός]

## Γιάννης Φ

Δεν βρήκα κάτι παρόμοιο και γι'αυτό ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα,για το πανέμορφο πλοίο της MINOAN LINES που τώρα ανήκει στην SARDINIA & CORSICA FERRIES με το όνομα Mega Express Three.Αν υπάρχει ίδιο θέμα,παρακαλώ τους moderators να το διαγράψουν.Δύο φωτογραφίες του με τα σινιάλα της CΟRSICA!mega_express_three_2001_3.jpg

mega_express_three_2001_2.jpg

----------


## heraklion

ΕΥΤΗΧΩΣ που δεν τoυ βάλανε αυτό τον στρογγυλό πύργο στην πρύμνη και δεν το χαλάσανε όπως κάνανε στο πρώην superfast II.

----------


## Chris_Chania

Κ μια παλια φωτογραφια, με τη φορεσια των Μινωικών γραμμων ως 'Ωκεανός'.... 
Πηγή: www.ferry-site.dk

----------


## Chris_Chania

Κ μια ακομα ως 'Ariadne Palace' κ παλι με τα χρωματα των Μινωικών λιγο πριν πουληθεί στην Corsica Ferries... 
http://raflucgr.ra.funpic.de

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Πάρτε και δύο απο εμένα,με το τότε όνομα ''ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ΟΝΕ'' !

----------


## MILTIADIS

παιδια καμια αλλη φωτογραφια του πλοιου με τα σινιαλα της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ υπαρχει? :Wink:

----------


## diagoras



----------


## diagoras

συγνωμη που δεν την εκανα συννημενο αρχειο
 :Very Happy:

----------


## nkr

Πολυ πιο ωραιο το εκαναν οι Ιταλοι απο οτι ητανε οταν το ειχε η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ.

----------


## esperos

> 


 Aγαπητέ  diagora  πότε  τραβήχτηκε  αυτή  η  φώτο;

----------


## diagoras

νομιζω οταν ηταν στην πατρα και θα ονομαζοταν ariadne palace one

----------


## diagoras

συγνωμη στον πειραια ειναι για αλλαγη σινιαλων

----------


## Leo

Φίλε diagoras, η φωτογραφία είναι δική σου ή την βρήκε κάπου? Αυτό προφανώς ψάχνει να βρεί ο esperos.

----------


## diagoras

η φωτογραφια ειναι απο τις minoan line ferry postcards

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## MILTIADIS

εψαξα και βρηκα μερικες ακομα φωτογραφιες του ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ μαζι με καποια ακομα χαρακτηριστικα του. :Smile: 
http://members.xoom.virgilio.it/adriatica/oceita.htm

----------


## diagoras

> Ευχαριστώ


 δεν κανει τιποτα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιδες αυτα τα τρια βαπορια απο τη στιγμη που εφυγαν απο τα χερια μας εχουν υποστει μετασκευες. Στα αλλα δυο προστεθηκαν ντεκ απο πανω και ιδιαιτερα το σημερινο Zeus Palace εχει χασει αρκετη απο την ομορφια του. *ΟΜΩΣ το Mega Express Three θεωρω πως για τα καραβολατρικα μου ματια εχει ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ μετασκευη.* Πηραν ενα βαπορι 1300 επιβατων, 200 κρεβατιων και 1000 αυτοκινητων και το εκαναν ενα βαπορι *2100 επιβατων 1446 κρεβατιων*  :Surprised:  :Confused:  :Razz:  και 680 αυτοκινητων!!! Θα μου πειτε και τι σου αρεσει σε αυτο; Μου αρεσει που αντι να του προσθεσουν απο πανω ντεκ εκοψαν γκαραζ και δημιουργησαν δυο ντεκ κατω απο τα ηδη υπαρχοντα!!! Κοινως οχι μονο εχει απειρες θεσεις επιβατων και 1446 κρεβατια, αριθμο απιστευτο, αλλα *κερδισε σε αισθητικο αποτελεσμα γιατι οχι μονο δεν το εκαναν πολυκατοικια αλλα του εκλεισαν και τις αντιαισθητικες μεγαλες τρυπες του γκαραζ* βαζοντας στη θεση τους τα πολυ πιο "γοητευτικα" μικρα (καμπινων) και μεγαλα (σαλονιων) παραθυρα!!! Να σας πω την αληθεια εγω αυτο το βαπορι θα ηθελα να το εβλεπα με τα σινιαλα των Μινωικων οπως ακριβως ειναι σε αυτη τη μορφη.

Φιλοι μου δειτε τη διαφορα και πειτε μου τη γνωμη σας, πιστευω εχει καραβολατρικο ενδιαφερον.

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ariadne_...e_2001_b_1.htm
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/mega_exp...e_2001_b_1.htm
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/it/c/ce/Mega_Express_Three_Immagine_062~0.jpg
http://www.navimania.net/new/corsica/map_mega3.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

> αλλα *κερδισε σε αισθητικο αποτελεσμα γιατι οχι μονο δεν το εκαναν πολυκατοικια αλλα του εκλεισαν και τις αντιαισθητικες μεγαλες τρυπες του γκαραζ* βαζοντας στη θεση τους τα πολυ πιο "γοητευτικα" μικρα (καμπινων) και μεγαλα (σαλονιων) παραθυρα!!! Να σας πω την αληθεια εγω αυτο το βαπορι θα ηθελα να το εβλεπα με τα σινιαλα των Μινωικων οπως ακριβως ειναι σε αυτη τη μορφη.
> 
> Φιλοι μου δειτε τη διαφορα και πειτε μου τη γνωμη σας, πιστευω εχει καραβολατρικο ενδιαφερον.


Θα συμφωνίσω μαζί σου... Πολύ πιο ωραίο είναι τώρα....

----------


## Appia_1978

Από το Ferries 3/2002

Δρομολογημένο ως Αριάδνη Πάλας Ι από Γένοβα για Τύνιδα. Joint venture με το μετέπειτα αφεντικό ...

Ariadne Palace I.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

OKEANUS στην πατρα τσικνοπεμπτη του 2002

scan0019.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΟCEANUS στην πατρα της τσικνοπεμπτης του 2002


scan0020.jpg

----------


## minoan

Oceanus στα πρώτα του δρομολόγια στην Πάτρα του 2001...
oceanus.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

Ωραιες φωτογραφιες ben bruce και minoan απο ενα πολυ ομορφο σκαρι!ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## minoan

O Ωκεανός για πρώτη φορά μπαίνει στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου στις 5/7/2001!!!

Oceanus_1.jpg

Oceanus_2.jpg

Για τον MILTIADIS και όσους τους αρέσουν αυτά τα Κορεάτικα!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αμάααανννν τρελανέ μας κ άλλον φίλε minoan!!!Στο μοναδικό απο τα νεότευκτα που είχα επισκευθεί στα εγκενεια!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

Ωραια υποδοχη!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: να σαι καλα φιλε minoan!

----------


## Chosen_12

Minoan Lines με κόκκινο και πράσινο και με τον πρίγκιπα έγχρωμο! Ωραίες εποχές!!!

----------


## BOBKING

Το Ωκεανός στην Γένοβα τότε που ο Γκριμάλντι έμπαινε στην Μινωική και έκανε τις Ναυλώσεις του Ωκεανού στο εξωτερικό ως Ariadne palace I με το πρόγραμμα joint venture 
ade8cebf35e140c5a44bf7e00b22c996.png 
www.ferry-site.dk

----------

